# Heart rate monitors



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Looking to get a heart rate monitor to condition the horses easier. What are your suggestions?
I’d Like a wireless one as that seems to be easiest to use. What do you like / dislike about certain models and how much do they run? I would like something that you just clip on and can read off an iPhone or fit it. Without having to buy an extra watch or expensive subscription.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I think the only wireless ones are Hylofit. They're spendy but I've been hearing good things about them.

I think I have a V Max one, which I never use. I should but I couldn't get it to stay under my pad ever so I gave up. I should probably try again, we use different pads and saddles now so it may work. I wear a Garmin and my Apple Watch usually at rides so I should probably get the adapter kit for it so it shows on that. 

I have the handheld Polar Healthcheck for my crew area as well. That I usually try to use, although in my stressed out mind usually unsuccessfully. 

Not a ton of help but I will say nothing is going to be a cheap solution but I don't think you need subscriptions for any of it.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

I was to that to see the data on my phone for the hylo I would need to have a yearly subscription. Not sure if there Is free version available. 

I’ll look more into it


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a Polar for Hondo. Have and had Polars for myself also.


Polar was first way way back and I think are still the best. But all that I'm familiar with use a watch. But I like using the watch. Just a quick glance at a tilted wrist and you've got a reading without using up a hand by dragging out a smart phone........oops....there it goes.


Some models do have an interface with the computer that can be downloaded with a chart of the ride/heart beats.


When waiting for heart rates to drop to normal, a watch is really handy to me. as aways, YMMV


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

I think polar and hylo fit are the same company. At least that’s the way it looks so far. I’d love to have a watch too. But that’s an extra $$$ that I don’t want to spend right now.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

As an update to hylo fit. You no longer ha e to subscribe, the app is now free


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

So another question, Ive had the Hylofit monitor for a bit and was able to ride with it twice. Its the hylofit one (polar I believe is the actual transmitters in it). My issue is that the signal constantly keeps getting dropped. For those one you that ride with one, how to you make it work consistently?

Also, the suggestion by the company is that it sit right behind the shoulder, when I put it in this position, I have to put the electrode strap under the saddle pad, and this results in the horse pinning his ears and going into a canter when I ask for a trot, I assume its pinching. I flipped it upside down, and it seems not to bother him as much (shorter end up), but I can't help by wonder it its hurting him.

Thanks


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

The contacts need to make 'electrically conductive contact' with the skin. If the hair is dry, it'll take a bit of sweat to make the 'conductive contact' non-intermittant. A splash of salt water works great.


When I used to use one that was in direct contact with my skin, I would still wet the contacts to get a solid reading until I sweated up.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Agree that if you are not getting a consistent reading, it is likely a wetness (or lack thereof) issue. If the horse isn't working up a sweat, you can use ultrasound gel to keep the connection.

Can you change the battery in the transmitter yourself? That was always my issue with polar products - that the transmitter batteries were sealed and you had to send them back when the battery died (and the cost of that is almost as much as a new monitor!).


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, I think Polar sells a jell also. Salt water, or, (well should I say?), saliva is a very good conductor. Only in a jam, and horse saliva of course!


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

I’m waiting on some ultrasound gel from amazon, but I wet the electrodes with water and soaked his skin. Plus it was hot and humid so he was sweating pretty good. That’s why I’m baffled why. We rode for 14km and it was the same thing. 

Will try riding again tomorrow and maybe slide it down the girth slightly. 

Saliva? Lol wouldn’t that corrode the material after a while due to the digestive enzymes? 

Maybe I’ll use saline, I have some handy

In the attached pics you can see how inconsistent the reading is. The red graph is the horse.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I admit, if I don't have ultrasound gel around I have been known to spit on my electrodes.. so far, even the ones that are 15 years old are still ok..


How loose is your cinch? If you don't ride super tight (which your horse surely appreciates), then it may not be making contact for that reason.


I have always needed it to be down much lower to make decent contact, and even then its sometimes fussy esp at the trot:











Mine is the traditional 2 electrode type with the second one up by the shoulder under the pad, so not sure if what you are using reads differently.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

If the gel doesn't smooth things out I'd be checking the status of my warranty. That little wire with the coils sure looks exposed. There's always the possibility that a wire doesn't have a solid connection and is making and breaking contact. The print out looks pretty radical.


Exactly what brand and model are you using?




Edit: phantomhorse13, I was just not about to actually use the word "spit" on a forum composed of primarily, uh, ladies


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hondo said:


> phantomhorse13, I was just not about to actually use the word "spit" on a forum composed of primarily, uh, ladies


Suspect you would be hard pressed to find many who would call me a lady.. :rofl:


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions! I rode yesterday and moved The monitor down the cinch and it actually kept a munch better connection. It still dropped it intermittently at the end. But at least it gave me hope lol. I’m using the hylofit. 

The ultrasound gel is supposed to arrive today. Hope we got a good one. 

With Duke I have to ride with a fairly snug cinch as he’s round and the saddle slides otherwise. 

The kms reading is not correct. According to Equilab and the Fitbit we did 15kms. Not 20.8. Not sure how it adds so many extra when it’s using the phone to measure distance. Guess it’s another question to the company.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

According to the pictures I see on the Hylofit setup page, you "may" still have the sending unit a bit high. And I see they have already mentioned wetting or gel on the electrode.


I also noticed the smart phone needed to be on the left side of the horse. Mine uses a simple wrist watch receiver and I do seem to remember if stopped and I had my left hand on the right for any reason the reading would be lost. Sometimes I would drop my hand down a ways on the left to pick the signal back up. 



So if you're not already doing it, you might want to try having your phone as close to the transmitter as possible while riding.


But don't drop it!!


Edit: They have to keep the signal as weak as possible to avoid picking it up from another horse with a sender.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Pardon me, but is that a smart phone in your left hip pocket? That could be the problem. The signal could be too weak to pass through your body consistently.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

@Hondo yes I keep my phone in my left back pocket. When we start moving it tends to pick up the signal and maintain it better than if we’re stopped. 

When we’re stopped It’s rare to pick up a signal and I keep my phone right next to it. 

Received the gel today. So will give it a try next time I go. 

I’ll also try to lower it even more down on the cinch. One of their techs said I need to keep it high The other said lower lol.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

So while feeding the horses I tried the monitor with the gel I got and it picked up the signal right away on both horses. So now I’m excited to try it again riding!


----------

